# Queens Beach, Scarborough Fri 5am ish



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be goin out Thursday and Friday morning all going well. 

Welcome to tag along with me Scotty (or anyone else), but I will be doing a fair bit of moving around. The bigger fish are very flighty and dont hang around too long, usually if you dont hook something in the first 15 mins you dont get anything at all.........so shhhhhh! be very quiet.

There was a black tip reef shark that followed my last fish up on Saturday, so if you hook one of those expect to go for a ride.......or get spooled very quickly. :shock: :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I'll be goin out Thursday and Friday morning all going well.


No wonder there's a shortage of trademan (plumbers) you're always fishing. :lol: :lol:

I hope you don't hog all the fish on Friday, rest easy I'll be working.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm probably going out thursday, friday and maybe saturday chasing some Snaps so I might see ya out there. I would go with you but I don't wake up that early.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Twasnt any fish biting this morning. There were 3 fair sized squire heads on the beach next to the ramp. It was pretty windy to and drifts were too fast. JD mentioning a big toothy grey coat harassing a kayaker yesterday didnt help things. :shock:

I'll be going out again in the morning.


----------

